# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Создана память долговечностью миллиард лет

## SDA

Американские ученые создали нанопамять, которая может хранить заархивированные данные в течение миллиарда лет. Ее теоретическая емкость составляет триллион бит на квадратный дюйм.
Исследователи американской Национальной лаборатории энергетики Лоренца Беркли (Energy's Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory) и Университета Калифорнии (University of California) во главе с физиком Алексом Зеттлом (Alex Zettl) создали прототип запоминающего устройства, обладающего беспрецедентными характеристиками емкости и долговечности памяти, передает The Register. Оно может хранить данные в течение миллиарда лет. 

Устройство разработано на основе частиц железа нановеличины (около 1/50000 толщины человеческого волоса), которые перемещаются вдоль углеродной нанотрубки. За эти свойства оно названо «челночной памятью» (shuttle memory). 

«Челночная память имеет характеристики, позволяющие архивировать данные с плотностью триллион бит на квадратный дюйм, а также обладает термодинамической стабильностью, превышающей миллирд лет», - заявил Зеттл. «Кроме того, поскольку эта система естественно герметична, она обладает превосходными свойствами защиты от любых загрязнений окружающей среды», - добавил он. 
Вместе с тем, исследователи заверяют, что запись данных на устройство и их считывание может осуществляться при помощи обычного напряжения, доступного в производстве цифровой электроники уже сегодня. Разработчики настаивают, что простой электрический метод записи и считывания информации обеспечивает памяти легкую интеграцию с любыми кремниевыми системами сегодняшних дней. 

Алекс Зеттл полагает, что хотя до практического применения этой разработки пройдет еще пара лет, она может иметь большое значение для архивного хранения больших массивов данных в будущем. 

cnews.ru/news

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вопрос - а нафиг оно надо?

----------


## Kuzz

> Вопрос - а нафиг оно надо?





> «Челночная память имеет характеристики, позволяющие архивировать данные с плотностью триллион бит на квадратный дюйм, а также обладает термодинамической стабильностью, превышающей миллирд лет»


Получается очень объемный и долговечный винт..

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Получается очень объемный и долговечный винт..


Не, я про 1 млрд. лет понял, я только не понял нафиг кому оно через миллиард лет надо будет...

----------


## pig

Археологам?

----------


## Damien

в любом случае, миллиард лет - не самый существенный недостаток, если сравнивать с современными DVD-Rom и т.п., которые советуют презаписывать каждые 5-10 лет.

----------


## VV2006

Безусловно, пригодится историкам. Кгым, в рамках борьбы с фальсификацией истории, такскать... А то уже сейчас вот американцы гордятся тем, что США победили Гитлера во время вьетнамской войны в Ираке. Хотя... Может быть именно такие "факты" увековечат.  :Smiley:

----------


## sergs

Просто если на миллиард лет держит, то на 50-100 лет уже гарантия.

----------


## Damien

миллиард -это в теории. На практике проверить будет сложновато и не скоро  :Smiley: 
Но, с таким заявленым теоретическим пределом, информация не испортится и через 100 лет. Почти 99,9999% гарантия  :Smiley: 
Хотя, здесь не учитывается старение, поддерживающих работу памяти, элементов.

PS
на фразу



> shuttle memory


поисковик выбрасывает пачку результатов на уже продающиеся девайсы (на upgrade, по-крайней мере). Хотя и не похоже на сабжевые.

----------


## maXmo

> Не, я про 1 млрд. лет понял, я только не понял нафиг кому оно через миллиард лет надо будет...


Рассказ такой был. Прилетела экспедиция на планету, типа разумная жизнь водится, да не сразу просекли фишку. Нашли библиотеку, а там всё окристаллизовалось. Пришлось самостоятельно втыкать, чуть копыта не откинули.

----------

